# L'ipod et la Fiat 500 !!



## spyan (9 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à vous chers mac users !! Peut -etre y en a t-il parmi vous qui ont une fiat 500 et qui ont,comme moi, essayé de brancher leur iPod sur le port usb de la voiture, sans succès, pourtant mes morceaux sont en format MP3 non protégés ! Je n'y comprends rien !!

Merci d'avance de votre aide !!


----------



## CBi (9 Mars 2008)

Le problème c'est que les morceaux ne sont pas enregistrés dans l'ipod comme sur une simple clé USB = comme un dossier de fichiers .mp3 

La solution consiste donc à configurer le iPod pour recevoir des données et à monter sur la partie "données" les fichiers MP3 a écouter. Avec un Applescript ou Automator, et un logiciel de "vidange" du iPod, il doit être possible d'automatiser la manoeuvre et recopier en un client les fichiers de la partie "iPod" vers la partie "données". Mais évidemment on perd ainsi la moitié de sa capacité de stockage.


----------

